# Does BUNAC help!



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Myself and my partner have been looking and researching into emigrating to Canada now for quite sometime.

Back in the summer we thought we had found our loop hole but then immigration rules changed again and it was us back to square one. 

Neither my job (primary school teacher) or my partner jobs (personal trainer and lead college instructor) is on the demands list and we are at our wits end trying to decide what to do. The one thing we do know for sure is that we want to emigrate.

BUNAC has been mentioned as an option for myself and partner to enter Canada to work, gain jobs and try and gain sponsorship.
I would like to know if anyone has a success story from the BUNAC programme.

We would like to head to Nova Scotia (Is this a good province to head too!) I am 29 and my partner is 26 and we dont have children. 

If we were lucky enough to gain sponsorship or find a loop hole when we are in the country does anyone know if we can apply for PR when we are in the country?

Another option is for my partner to study. If we take BUNAC as our point of entry does anyone know if my partner could apply to colleges and universities whilst he is in the country?

I really hope someone has some answers to these questions for us!
Please help
Thanks 
Rebecca


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

beck81uk said:


> Myself and my partner have been looking and researching into emigrating to Canada now for quite sometime.
> 
> Back in the summer we thought we had found our loop hole but then immigration rules changed again and it was us back to square one.
> 
> ...


You should look at the Nova Scotia Nominee Programme at Nova Scotia Nominee Program | Nova Scotia Office of Immigration

Otherwise the BUNAC programme is available to you, but it is only for one year during which time you would need to find an employer willing to apply via a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) to the Government for permission to hire you on a two-year Temporary Work Permit (TWP).

Nova Scotia is a great place to live and most who go there are pleased with the quality/pace of life. However you should keep your options open and go where the work is. It's all fine and dandy living in a nice place but if you can't afford it it really is no good for you.


----------



## margaretchow2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Check out the NOC list on the CIC website - sometimes you're occupation description being slightly changed or being described differently to how we would describe it makes a difference. For example a ski instructor does not have a description of its own but comes under sports coach. It's worth taking the time to read through the info on the CIC NOC list to find out what your occupation is described as in order to verify if your occupation is or is not either the PR list or the national list.


----------



## jgarwood (Dec 3, 2009)

my wife and i arrived in vancouver in 05 on a 1 year bunac visa. we had already applied for permanant residency back in the uk.
I chalanged the plumbing inter provincial red seal exam whilst there, and managed to get my employer to sponser me. and get a seperate work visa, It took about 6 months after this and we had our pr cards.
Its a good way to get into the country and get into the employment market.
good luck


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses they've certainly given us some hope! 
We're just waiting on BUNAC opening their apps in January. Thanks again


----------

